# Recording shows that run long



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I dont know if this is just something that happens with all DVRs or there is a proper way to deal with it.

Anyway, if you had setup to record a college bowl game to watch when you get home, but the game runs longer than what is in the guide, the recording gets cut off and I missout on the end of the game (happened to me in the Georgia game and the USC game)

Or

You have setup a timer for "24" and the show (game) before it runs long, you get the end of the prior show and miss the end of "24"

Is this just how it is or am I not setting up the recording properly?


thanks in advance


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

If I can remember, I record the program following the event as well. "24" got me last night as I forgot that it started late and missed the last few minutes because I didn't think to record the program following it.

Someone may have a better idea, it's just all I could think of. I have a 522.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

jgurley said:


> If I can remember, I record the program following the event as well. "24" got me last night as I forgot that it started late and missed the last few minutes because I didn't think to record the program following it.
> 
> Someone may have a better idea, it's just all I could think of. I have a 522.


ok....so if your recording a game/live event, then setup to record the show after it, too.
or if your recording a show that follows a game/live event, then setup to record the the show after your show....interesting...thanks


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know of any way of recording events. Some get postponed due to weather and other interuptions (Presidential addresses). For sports I add 1 or 1 1/2 hours after. Shows afterwards, it's hit or miss or record channel not following an event (west coast feeds, if you can get them.)


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm basically lazy so if I think a show might run long (like F-1 races on E) I merely setup to record the next show (with the 1 minute prior option). That has saved me many times.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This is one of the un-fulfilled promises of NBR ... unfortunately NBR that adjusts for an event that runs over or starts late requires that the EPG be up to the minute accurate and at the moment it isn't. (E* would have to slide adjust the EPG "present next" on every channel as it ran over. They could key in on the V-Chip name information on channels that provide that accurately, but it would be quite a trick.)

IIRC: Even units WITH NBR fail the "programming ran over" test.

JL


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep - the only SURE way is to record extra time.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks for everyones responses


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Sundays on FOX during Football season are always screwed up for anyone BUT the Pacific time zone folks. Always record the show after the one you are watching. Get waivers for the FOX-W affiliate if you can, that will solve the problem. You can also try extending the show, but for some reason the advance timers on my 921 only let you pad a timer with 29 minutes (which doesn't make any sense becuase you can pad a recording you just started manually for hours)

My 921 burped and didn't record 24 properly last night (The recording never started). After cursing a blue streak, I set up a recording off the west coast feed at 11pm ET. It saved my tookus. The wife was miffed. We wound up watching it from 11-1 last night and we both were dragging this morning.....

Hey Charlie, are those 622s ready yet?


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I used to record NASCAR.
If I wanted to see the end of a race, I had to add an hour and a half to the timer.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Get waivers for the FOX-W affiliate if you can, that will solve the problem.


how does one go about that, and is there an extra fee?

thx


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

cboylan, since your timer wasn't automatically extended for a sporting event, I'm guessing you have a 501/508/510. See the DishPVR 501/508 User Guide Supplement for some tips on creating and editing timers.


----------



## grneal (Oct 14, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Sundays on FOX during Football season are always screwed up for anyone BUT the Pacific time zone folks. Always record the show after the one you are watching. Get waivers for the FOX-W affiliate if you can, that will solve the problem. You can also try extending the show, but for some reason the advance timers on my 921 only let you pad a timer with 29 minutes (which doesn't make any sense becuase you can pad a recording you just started manually for hours)
> 
> My 921 burped and didn't record 24 properly last night (The recording never started). After cursing a blue streak, I set up a recording off the west coast feed at 11pm ET. It saved my tookus. The wife was miffed. We wound up watching it from 11-1 last night and we both were dragging this morning.....
> 
> Hey Charlie, are those 622s ready yet?


Could you tell me how to set my Dish to record off of a west coast feed?


----------

